# MWST is almost here!



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Remember when you were a kid and that one special day you were waiting for never seem to get here, well it's finally getting closer. MJ got a couple of more catchbox made yesterday so that weather you want to shoot with someone or just shoot on an individual target. This tournament is going to be one for the record books.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Now that RAGBRAI (https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=889621661065778&set=a.361184487242834.97699.100000538571168&type=1&theater, https://www.facebook.com/BretMichaels/photos/a.10151889954631544.1073741832.42549466543/10152523919446544/?type=1&theater

is over...I can truly start to look forward to the tournament and start getting everything ready to go.

Now my biggest concern is to make sure that I have enough bandsets to make it through the weekend :rofl:

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Same here, I need to cut bands and tubes for me and Jodi.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

:bawling: ... SNIFF ... SNIFF ... :bawling:

mine are already cut, cuz I ain't gonna be there ..... :cursin: issedoff:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That bites you not being able to attend the the MWST this year. I was hoping somehow you could have made it. I'm not going to say you are going to miss the largest gathering of highly skilled slingshot shooters, and without a doubt the most fun ever in West Lafayette Indiana. That would not be nice to rub it in)-: I will take some pictures, but it's just not the same as experiencing the crack of the ammo as another target goes down by one of the competitors. Maybe next year they could have a handicap doubles competition . You and I could enter as a team, I'll be the handicap half(-:


----------

